# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Tens za olakšanje porođajne boli

## malanana80

Pozdrav svima  :Smile: 
Da li je netko čuo za tens za olakšanje porođajnih bolova?  Navodno da ublaži bolove za vise od 50% a može se koristiti i za bolove u leđima za vrijeme trudnoće. 
(ispričavam se ako tema već postoji - nisam nasla)

----------


## malanana80

Samo da vam javim... pričala ja sa tom ženom što mi je spomenula tens za rodilje i navodno da je mraak!
za vrijeme trudnoće bolovi u leđima nestanu, porođajne bolove stvarno ublaži za vise od 50%. Ona je rodila u sv. duhu, babice  doktori i sestre bili su oduševljeni s tim uređajem. 
Kupila sam ga i ja, ali nažalost ja sam imala hitan carski tako da vam ne mogu ispričat svoje iskustvo  :Sad: 
ali žena ga ful nahvalila  :Smile:

----------


## Violinchek

da li neka/o zna gde se moze kupiti polovan mama-tens uredjaj u Hrvatskoj? I da li se moze koristiti i neki drugi tens uredjaj pri porodu ili bas mora ovaj mama-tens koji je specijalno za trudnice?

----------


## eki3

tens(transkutanaelektroneurostimulacija) je aparat koji pojednostavljeno receno okupira receptore za bol i time pridonosi osjecaju manje boli, koristi se u fizikalnoj terapiji.ja sam ga koristila i koristima ga za razne bolove(to sta spominjete ledje itd),al nisam ga koristila u porodu.
nije cudotvoran i netko na njega regira bolje netko losije(ili ne reagira) isto kao i na druge metode/medikamente u borbi protiv boli.stvarno nema kontaindikacija za primjenu u trudnoci i tijekom poroda iako to ne znaci da ne treba biti oprezan s njim s obzirom da ga ima u slobodnoj prodaji.
iskreno prvi put cujem za mama verziju s obzirom da svaki tens radi na istom principu i pravilu sa nekoliko modula.
a sv.duh ima terapeute koji su specijalizirani za ginekologiju i porodništvo i imaju i dobru fizikalnu jedino je novo mozda to da dopustaju koristenje tensa u pred(rađaoni).

----------


## Violinchek

> tens(transkutanaelektroneurostimulacija) je aparat koji pojednostavljeno receno okupira receptore za bol i time pridonosi osjecaju manje boli, koristi se u fizikalnoj terapiji.ja sam ga koristila i koristima ga za razne bolove(to sta spominjete ledje itd),al nisam ga koristila u porodu.
> nije cudotvoran i netko na njega regira bolje netko losije(ili ne reagira) isto kao i na druge metode/medikamente u borbi protiv boli.stvarno nema kontaindikacija za primjenu u trudnoci i tijekom poroda iako to ne znaci da ne treba biti oprezan s njim s obzirom da ga ima u slobodnoj prodaji.
> iskreno prvi put cujem za mama verziju s obzirom da svaki tens radi na istom principu i pravilu sa nekoliko modula.
> a sv.duh ima terapeute koji su specijalizirani za ginekologiju i porodništvo i imaju i dobru fizikalnu jedino je novo mozda to da dopustaju koristenje tensa u pred(rađaoni).


Hvala ti na ovako iscrpnom objasnjenju. Ja se ozbiljno razmisljam da kupim taj aparat. Radjacu u Kninu i posto su inace vrlo opusteni oko svega verujem da bi mi dozvolili da koristim tens tokom poroda ali sad mene brine ovo sto si napisala da treba biti oprezan sa njim - sta moze da se desi? Moja maama je fizioterapeut pa cu je pitati sta on misli o tome...ona je odavno u mirovini pa verujem da se nije sa tim srela ali znam da dok je radila imai su nekakvu elektro terapiju - to mu valjda dodje isto?

----------


## eki3

onda smo znaci kolegice :Grin: 
npr. moze se dobit reakcija na kozi na mjestu gdje se stavljaju elektrode,isto tako se moze elektroda staviti na mjesto gdje se aktivira motoricki zivac pa dobijes "pokrete"koji mogu biti neugodni(ovo nije opasno samo zna biti neugodno) i to je struja dakle obavezno iskljucit prije skidanja elektroda koje moraju dobro prijanjati na kozu, treba* dobro prouciti upute* i* postoje kontrainikacije* tipa srcanih ili nekih drugih stimulatora koji se ugradjuju u tijelo itd.
ni jedna druga elektroterapija se ne smije koristiti u trudnoci, pa ni porodu i tens je skroz druga prica.
tko se odluci kupiti tens ,ako postoji mogucnost, mislim da bi bilo dobro posavjetovati se osobno s fizioterapeutom.

----------


## Violinchek

> onda smo znaci kolegice
> npr. moze se dobit reakcija na kozi na mjestu gdje se stavljaju elektrode,isto tako se moze elektroda staviti na mjesto gdje se aktivira motoricki zivac pa dobijes "pokrete"koji mogu biti neugodni(ovo nije opasno samo zna biti neugodno) i to je struja dakle obavezno iskljucit prije skidanja elektroda koje moraju dobro prijanjati na kozu, treba* dobro prouciti upute* i* postoje kontrainikacije* tipa srcanih ili nekih drugih stimulatora koji se ugradjuju u tijelo itd.
> ni jedna druga elektroterapija se ne smije koristiti u trudnoci, pa ni porodu i tens je skroz druga prica.
> tko se odluci kupiti tens ,ako postoji mogucnost, mislim da bi bilo dobro posavjetovati se osobno s fizioterapeutom.


Ok onda cu pitati mamu sta misli o svemu tome. I naravno probacu ga pre poroda uz njenu asistenciju, ona valjda zna koje jacine da primenjujem i na koja mesta treba da stavim elektrode da bi se olaksao porodjajni bol...

----------

